# Mow N Vac setup



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is some pics of my Mow N Vac and the work it has accoplished.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=47027414-6a05-5e88-34a2-10e1486e5f6c&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=74f95518-671d-4673-3747-8ee75e7877e7&size=>

That pile is in a 4 foot depression. It is about 10 feet to the back and 15 feet long side to side.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7cac14ab-584c-33c8-764a-3b1662226b2f&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=3166568c-348d-1c98-7c11-64ef6b0a6f49&size=>

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=505672bc-6b2e-4250-7a0b-669319446c7c&size=>

and that is only my back yard.!!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

*More pics*

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=14f44dbd-52bf-6dd4-216e-41dc480f55d7&size=>
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=76d031da-28cd-1625-64ec-8b4624147305&size=>
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=71a03f92-3990-471a-5951-f7be45e22bfe&size=>
<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=40a34fd0-2c61-1bec-7320-356111aa3ed8&size=>

:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats alot of leaves*

Thats to many leaves good thing you have that mow and vac.:tellyou: You have a nice place i like the last picture also.
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice pictures, and I like your Cadillac! 1970?

Mark


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

1969 Canadian version. 32,000 original miles!!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, that was a good find! My dad bought his 1979 Toronado in the late 80's with 18,000 miles on it. He's has about 45,000 on it now. The luxury models of American steel from the 60's and 70's have always interested me as much or more than some of the sport models. 

Opp's, wandered a little off topic. :dazed: 

Mark


----------

